# R33 GTR RB26 engine into HR34 wiring problem



## giannoui (Nov 26, 2012)

The cars starts ok. everything works fine except one thing. The car cuts the spark from 50km and when i let the pedal i get a back fire.
Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

